# PM still shows new



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I’ve had a PM in my inbox since October that still alerts me that I have a “new message” on my iPhone. I’ve opened it several times and marked it as read. Anyone know why this would be?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

This happens on my Droid. The way I fix it is to open the message on a laptop or exit the enhanced viewer and then open it on the phone.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Lila said:


> This happens on my Droid. The way I fix it is to open the message on a laptop or exit the enhanced viewer and then open it on the phone.


This. I had the same problem. Fixed it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If that doesn't do the trick, check the verrrry last page of your inbox and look for a PM with no title that says it was delivered in 1969. 

Sometimes when a spammer gets cleaned out, if they have sent PM's, those PM's might leave an empty shell behind. The date reverts to default, and so it hides on the very last page where you wouldn't think to look

Kevin


----------

